# Opinons on side skirt



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have made up my mind on the front and rear bumper for my car..

i will be planning / saving to get the GTR front and rear bumper 

but i need opinions on side skirts.

i not sure whether to or not to stay with the 

GTR side ( which i dont like that much)

M3 Side

Se-R side ( extended of course)

Speed Side skirts ( from versus web site )


please give me your opinions on this matter thanks.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

i'll go with M3, I haven't seen the speed ones IF someone can post a pic that will be nice


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

wasnt this thread ALREADY posted??

M3 sides by the way


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *i'll go with M3, I haven't seen the speed ones IF someone can post a pic that will be nice *












there you go CHI ... ( sorry small ass pic )

albert.. to answer your question no.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thats what I thought too, I looked for the thread, but I couldnt look through all the 8xx posts in which Liuspeed has posted.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Thats what I thought too, I looked for the thread, but I couldnt look through all the 8xx posts in which Liuspeed has posted.  *


so i'm not the only one i dont know, just sounded familiar.......but the M3 sides are tight IMO


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Thats what I thought too, I looked for the thread, but I couldnt look through all the 8xx posts in which Liuspeed has posted.  *


oh i must have asked this. iono im gettin older as we speak.. memory of other stuff is takin over the parts that store posts.

SOMETHING like that.. iono.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

does n-e-one have a " live pic " of the 4-door GTR side skirt.. i seen one on someone car but i cant find it n-e-more... i only really seen the 2 door gtr skirts... but i want 2 see the 4-door ones as well..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*help !! part 1*










This is Wide Body...











is this one Wide Body As Well ??  

--------------------------------


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*help !!! part 2*










GTR side skirts? yes no ? 










is this one 2??  










GTR side skirt or extreme?!?

 

--------------

reason for this is because i want 2 see how the GTR kit look without the Wide Body Stuff.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone helping me?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*WOW*











THIS CAR LOOKS AMAZING!! w/e kit this one is its simply the nicest. i cant believe ive never seen this kit before.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, the blue Sentra with the GTR kit just left off the front fender flares. That is all the differs between those two.
The kit on the red 200SX I'm not sure about.
And the skirts on the dark blue Sentra are modified Wings West skirts from an Integra.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I would be leaning towards the SPeed skirts from Versus-just cuz Ive yet to see anyone wit em..

Thats why I got my M3s.....









shameless plug of myself...lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

All of them, other than the GTR's, will take some work to get them to fit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Ok, the blue Sentra with the GTR kit just left off the front fender flares.*


wait so that is wide body as well?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I myself do not consider the full GTR kit to be "widebody". Some people do, I'm not one of them.

So, if I were to answer your question, I would say no it isn't. Others would say it is....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so the blue sentra is wide body or otherwise known as havin the lower panels thickened.

the main idea is i really want to see the FULL 4-dr GTR kit without the body panel extensions and stuff.. i mean does it scream need wide body or no..

pix ARE SUPER helpful.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You mean the GTR door caps?

I saw Sean's at the paint shop today - looks pretty sick without the door caps.

If you ask me, the door caps make the car look like a marshmallow.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

samo ... n-e-pix?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im not a big fan of the door caps and fender flares either. I think it looks better without them. Im saving for that front bumper also.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *samo ... n-e-pix? *


Sorry man, not until she's out of paint  .


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june99/matt.shtml


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that one has the door caps.. i want 2 see it without door caps and fender flares


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

In a few weeks we will have some pics of my car.

Omega front, GTR skirts, Street Scenes rear lip/molded, and an Aerogear Hybid spoiler.


It will be purdy


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *In a few weeks we will have some pics of my car.
> 
> Omega front, GTR skirts, Street Scenes rear lip/molded, and an Aerogear Hybid spoiler.
> 
> ...


:banana:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

OEM cloud white with a purple pearl. 

They are even doing some of the interior trim, and the audio enclosure.

I'm sooo happy to have a partial sponsor:cheers:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *OEM cloud white with a purple pearl.
> 
> They are even doing some of the interior trim, and the audio enclosure.
> 
> I'm sooo happy to have a partial sponsor:cheers: *


LUCKY BASTARD.... 

so purple hmmmmm........thats different.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *so purple hmmmmm........thats different. *


It's a beautiful color. Sean's car is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn a few weeks... i gotta wait a few week 2 see it w/out the body filler.... oi..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry 
The skirts are no longer on the car, as it is being worked on.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I just cracked my front fASCIA THE OTHER DAY AND iVE BEEN LOOKING AT THIS KIT also what about the gtr in the fascia anyone thought about filling thesewhat is the quality like on these it seems all the body kits aound here that Ive seen get cracked easy and I cant have that where is the best place to buy this kit oh yeah good thing we all dont live near each other


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The GTR kit is urethane, which is much stronger than fiberglass.
Erebuni carries the kit.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

scrappy said:


> *I just cracked my front fASCIA THE OTHER DAY AND iVE BEEN LOOKING AT THIS KIT also what about the gtr in the fascia anyone thought about filling thesewhat is the quality like on these it seems all the body kits aound here that Ive seen get cracked easy and I cant have that where is the best place to buy this kit oh yeah good thing we all dont live near each other *


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

okay I called erebuni about the gtr kit they said it was for 95-97 I told them it was the same chasis from 95-99 He said they didnt have anything for a 99 wtf should I just order it is there somewhere that knows what they are talknig about with nissans


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

scrappy said:


> *okay I called erebuni about the gtr kit they said it was for 95-97 I told them it was the same chasis from 95-99 He said they didnt have anything for a 99 wtf should I just order it is there somewhere that knows what they are talknig about with nissans *


Its the same.....dont worry


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Its the same.....dont worry *


yea dont fret.. some of these people dont know what their talkin about.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> i have made up my mind on the front and rear bumper for my car..
> 
> i will be planning / saving to get the GTR front and rear bumper
> 
> ...


why dont you like the GTR side skirts? I think they look nice plus they are almost impossible to crack..cause they are made of urathane not fiberglass


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Last reply:

Feb. 13th, 2003.


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy old thread.. i already planned and figured out my route.. se-l side , lucino front , custom stillen lip and 99 rear.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

yea :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> Last reply:
> 
> Feb. 13th, 2003.
> 
> ...


stupid me lol, when i looked at the date i thought it said Feb 2004 lol, for some reason it was listed on the front page with the new threads, thats how i clicked on it.. maybe a forum software bug


----------



## 1flyB4teen (Dec 12, 2003)

*Red 200sx kit*



1CLNB14 said:


> Ok, the blue Sentra with the GTR kit just left off the front fender flares. That is all the differs between those two.
> The kit on the red 200SX I'm not sure about.
> And the skirts on the dark blue Sentra are modified Wings West skirts from an Integra.


The kit on the red 200sx is a xenon kit. That specific car was Sport Compact Car magazine's project 200sx 1.6L if I'm not mistaken. It came out as project car a few years back.


----------

